# Ls help!



## Dana89 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok I am trying to make LS and am not sure if I messed up or not. First do not be a complete IDIOT like me and attempt to melt your glycerin/koh in a non-stick pan! OMG I have no idea what I was thinking (clearly I wasn't) it is to dumb to even be a rookie mistake. So after I threw out the pan with the glycerin and lye, I decided to go back to the calculater and just dilute my lye in a little water and add that to warm glycerin and then I added that to my oils. 
So I was blending and it was getting nice and thick and I had to use the bathroom. I was gone 2 minutes tops. When I came back it was very thick, somewhat amber, translucent paste. Way too thick too blend and almost too thick to stir, I can barely stir it with a spoon, so I just did what IL said and have it covered to do it's thing. The paste looks great and is well blended. The reason I am concerned is because I missed the "flying bubbles" stage. Did it go through that while I was using the bathroom?  Here is my recipe, I used the Summer bee meadow calc. Oh I did run some water over a spoon with a little paste and it created bubbles.
Castor 2oz
Rice bran oil 10 oz
coconut oil 5oz
Shea 3oz
KOH 4.19
D.Water 5.56 oz
Glycerin 7 oz


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Dana!

Don't worry if you did not see the flying bubble stage.  Some people see it, some people don't. The stage is really nothing more than an indicator that the mixture is doing it's thing and saponifying. The bottom line is that you now have paste, and it lathers. Yay! That's really all that matters....well, that and you'll also want to make sure to test for zap before you dilute. Once the paste doesn't zap, you're good to dilute. 

The glycerin method goes really fast. If you blink, it's easy to miss observing a stage. lol


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Oct 22, 2015)

I have yet to see flying bubbles, and inevitably I have to dash to the bathroom and miss the point that my soap goes from liquid to paste.  So, don't worry a bit about it.   It will still be good soap.


----------



## Dana89 (Oct 22, 2015)

> I have yet to see flying bubbles, and inevitably I have to dash to the bathroom and miss the point that my soap goes from liquid to paste. So, don't worry a bit about it. It will still be good soap.



Thank you Susie! That makes me feel better. It isn't zapping so I will start diluting, off to read threads on diluting.


----------



## Susie (Oct 22, 2015)

I start diluting with half my paste weight and go from there.


----------



## Dana89 (Oct 22, 2015)

> The glycerin method goes really fast. If you blink, it's easy to miss observing a stage. lol


Your are not kidding, it does go fast and I used a water/glyceryn solution.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 22, 2015)

Congrats!!! Well done, Dana.


----------

